# Intel CPU uCode loading error



## danza (1. September 2007)

Hi all,

Ich habe Asus P5B mit einem Intel E6750 (2*2,66Ghz) immer wenn ich meinen PC starte steht da *Intel CPU uCode loading error*. Jetzt habe ich die vermutung das es an einem zu alten Bios liegt (v. 02.58) American Megatrends. Wenn ich Windows normal starte friert es Zufällig manchmal ein. Habt ihr Ideen voran es liegen könnte? Ich danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

MFG

danza


----------



## danza (18. November 2007)

Ok habe das Problem gelöst neuesten BIOS update drauf gepackt und hatte vorher aber nochmal den rechner komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------

